# Dual citizen and us taxes



## kaslavin9 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am a duel citizen American/Irish and am moving to London in the fall... Not sure where I will be working but do I have to report my earnings to the us government for wages I make while living in the Uk? Basically do I pay taxes to the U.S.?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

kaslavin9 said:


> I am a duel citizen American/Irish and am moving to London in the fall... Not sure where I will be working but do I have to report my earnings to the us government for wages I make while living in the Uk? Basically do I pay taxes to the U.S.?


As an American citizen you need to fill in a tax form to the US regardless of where you live in the world. 

Since there is a dual tax treaty between the UK and the US you won't, in all probability, pay tax to the US but you do need to report your worldwide income to the US each year.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

kaslavin9 said:


> I am a duel citizen American/Irish and am moving to London in the fall... Not sure where I will be working but do I have to report my earnings to the us government for wages I make while living in the Uk? Basically do I pay taxes to the U.S.?


If you are working in the UK, you will pay taxes to the UK on your earnings there. As a US citizen you must also file tax returns reporting your worldwide income to the IRS. There is an "earned income exclusion" you take on form 2555 that exempts your earned income (basically, salary) from US taxation but to claim the exclusion, you must report it and show that you qualify for it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## expatgurl2b (Aug 7, 2010)

Bev is correct, you will pay taxes on your earned income in the UK in the UK. What you will need to do is to report your income, and if your tax home (where you live, work and pay taxes) is outside of the US, you have have until June 15th to file without filing for an extension. If need more time to file, file form 4868 at the latest by June 15th and you will get another 4 months. However, if you owe taxes, you still must pay them by April 15th or you can face penalties and interest on amounts due. Consider this if you had worked at all in the US during the tax year in question. If you qualify to get the Foreign Income Tax Exclusion (lived all of 2010 in the UK or 330 days within a 12 month period), you will be able to exclude up to $91,500 of your for foreign earned income.

<snip>

Kris
<snip>


----------

